# Leg Press Machine for Home Gym



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good Leg Press Machine for a Home Gym?

I have seen the following, has anyone had any experience using this one?

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/body-solid-leg-press-hack-squat-machine.html


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

buy second hand


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> buy second hand


 Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Bobby's Nuts said:


> Do you have any recommendations?


 no


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> no


 No worries, thanks for replying!


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I have the Bodymax equivalent ( pretty much identical leg press). It gets the job done in limited space.

the runners on both machines are not as smooth as linear bearings. A nice alternative is the bodycraft f660? I think these are about £1700.

if you need a leg press to supplement squats with a hack squat machine built in and you are tight for space then one of these three would fit the bill.

however, if you have enough space and want a decent leg press that will last then go for something more traditional.

there are plenty on eBay around the £5-700 mark. Always buy used if you can.

hope that helps


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Shaneyboy said:


> I have the Bodymax equivalent ( pretty much identical leg press). It gets the job done in limited space.
> 
> the runners on both machines are not as smooth as linear bearings. A nice alternative is the bodycraft f660? I think these are about £1700.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply, I have had a look at all three of your recommendations and they all look great for price/foot space (I particularly like the BodyCraft F660)

I'm 6ft4", would this be an issue regarding full range of motion?


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I am also 6 feet 4 and have no problem. I can just about do calves and hack squats.

the foot plate is a bit small on the body max but I get a great workout.

if you can afford it I would go for the bodycraft as this seems to be a better quality bit of kit ( no videos though) and has a better resale value.

cheers

shane


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/powerline-vertical-leg-press.html?mkwid=sA0VAQIPO_dc&pcrid=80920256465&pkw=&pmt=&gclid=Cj0KEQjw09C5BRDy972s6q2y4egBEiQA5_guv2F5p0H6DcD-DFSFmTUQkHbjWb32zkig3vYM7zdu7QYaAjFO8P8HAQ


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Shaneyboy said:


> I am also 6 feet 4 and have no problem. I can just about do calves and hack squats.
> 
> the foot plate is a bit small on the body max but I get a great workout.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the feedback, I will have a good think which way to go, I like the look of the Bodycraft F660, but struggling to find many places that stock it, would be nice to try it out before looking to buy one (hopefully spot a good 2nd hand one).


----------

